# Popcorn?



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

Heather, I love popcorn but I have IBS C/D. I get more diarrhea but I do get constipated for sometimes a week at a time at least twice a month. When I am constipated, I always have the fear of eating something wrong and triggering my ever-so-common "bullet" reaction wereas I have a diarrhea attack behind whats already constipated in my bowel and it well, "fires out" after an hour or two of painful cramping and sitting on the potty with no results. Its not just popcorn though. I take peppermint oil, calcium 600 + vitamin D and ginger root and Immodium when I need it. When I have both symptoms, its so hard to know what to eat or how much to eat. Like..how much popcorn would you reccomend? What foods do you reccomend for a person with both C and D? My GI doc put me on the high fiber diet and I was miserable with diarrhea and I stopped it after 2 weeks because teh diarrhea was constant. Whats your advice?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Kelly - I think the key here is for you to understand the difference between soluble and insoluble fiber, and the totally different ways they affect your gut. Popcorn is insoluble - that can be a huge trigger for IBS symptoms (both C and D). The "high fiber" diet your doc had you on was almost certainly high insoluble fiber, and it's no wonder it made you much worse. What you need is to base your diet on soluble fiber foods, and then add in insoluble fiber foods carefully. This works for both D and C, because it simply stabilize your gut and normalizes bowel function from either extreme.Learn all about soluble vs. insoluble fiber here Eating for IBS as well as trigger foods and HOW to eat, because it's not just WHAT you eat that makes a difference.Best,Heather


----------

